# Possible bronze buckle source



## Willith (Aug 6, 2007)

Well, I possibly have some good news for those of us looking for bronze buckles for our Anonimo. I found a strap maker in Europe who offered them for a limited edition strap they made. The bad news is they only have 24 & 26mm in stock and I know most of us need 22mm versions. The other bad news is they are 80€ ($107) each, I know I crapped my pants too. ;-) In order to get 22mm versions made I need at least 5 other suckers to join in to get them. I asked if we got a spring bar version if they would be cheaper since the ones they have now are the screw version. Anyway, if anyone is interested please let me know and shoot me a PM or e-mail with your firm commitment, if you are on the fence or aren't ready to commit now I won't add you to the list and maybe we can get another order around later. Heck I might order 10 extra and sell them off later. :-d


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Any Pics??


----------



## Willith (Aug 6, 2007)

nelsondevicenci said:


> Any Pics??


I'm checking right now to see if they can send pictures of the 24/26mm versions. They would be making the 22mm from scratch, so none available of them. ;-)


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

sure, It's ok any size just to see the quality.

thanks


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

Rob: will you replicate the shape of the nimo buckles? That'd be sweet.
DW


----------



## Willith (Aug 6, 2007)

Here are some pictures, these are quality buckles, nice and thick and well shaped. Unfortunately I think we are working on something that already have made up and just doing a smaller scale, so I don't know about getting different designs done. I'm using the KISS (Keep It Simple Stupid) method. Anyway, keep the questions coming and if anyone wants on the list please let me know. Only 1 person so far. ;-)


----------



## lorin (Oct 7, 2009)

that seems a bit high for a buckle. I would rather look at a deployant, even if it cost more. that is a chunk of money for a rather simple buckle.


----------



## Willith (Aug 6, 2007)

lorin said:


> that seems a bit high for a buckle. I would rather look at a deployant, even if it cost more. that is a chunk of money for a rather simple buckle.


Cool, then buy the deployant. :-d I never said they were cheap, but if you figure many of us have been looking for bronze buckles for about 3 years, then you will know how hard these are to find. I have a ton of stainless buckles, but not even 1 bronze buckle. ;-)


----------



## Willith (Aug 6, 2007)

Well, I got a little good news from the buckle maker today. It's not great news, but better than nothing and if we can get 10 or more maybe we can get a better price. :-!

"Rob,
I can make something less for 5 buckle probably 70 euro each...but not much less because the material is expensive.
Certainly you can put a 44mm strap on the anonimo. I made many straps for anonimo in 24.
Simona"


----------



## Willith (Aug 6, 2007)

No interest? :think: I'll give it through the weekend and if no one else wants any I'll cancel the order. I figured for sure there would be at least 5 of us wanting to snag at least one. b-)


----------



## Willith (Aug 6, 2007)

Well, I have a couple, but not the minimum of 5 we need. If anyone is interested please let me know. :think:


----------



## torromoto (Apr 9, 2010)

*Cheaper alternative!!*

Here is a perfect strap combo for brass watches...I torched the buckle (heated) and then cooled in water (did it twice to get this result)..Not bad I'd say....


















Best guillermo


----------



## amers (Nov 5, 2008)

Willith said:


> Well, I have a couple, but not the minimum of 5 we need. If anyone is interested please let me know. :think:


<Rasies hand  >

Rob,

Sorry I was off the grid for awhile....Buckles are pricey but heck I will get one just because I wanted a bronze buckle for my Magnum.....How many folks do you currently have showing interest?


----------



## putnam dan (Sep 24, 2009)

me too 22mm is perfect for my current project


----------



## Willith (Aug 6, 2007)

Well, with you 2 interested that makes 3. ;-) I'm getting a "prototype" to check out and take pictures. I'll post some as soon as I have them available. :-!


----------



## Willith (Aug 6, 2007)

Here are some pictures of the 22mm version. They had 2 made to see how they would look. Thoughts? :think:


----------



## amers (Nov 5, 2008)

I actually like it, identical to most aftermarket buckles. I def prefer the Anon buckle as the size and dimensions seem appropriate and balanced. However as you mentioned it is a pain to source bronze buckles so this would be worth it. :-!


----------



## toshi (Oct 5, 2007)

Willith said:


> Well, with you 2 interested that makes 3. ;-) I'm getting a "prototype" to check out and take pictures. I'll post some as soon as I have them available. :-!


make that 4 - I'm in if these are made in 22mm. :-!


----------



## Willith (Aug 6, 2007)

Well, the 2 pictured are the only ones right now. I'm trying to lock in a complete price with PP and shipping to the US, then we'll see how much interest we have. :-!


----------



## toshi (Oct 5, 2007)

Willith said:


> Well, the 2 pictured are the only ones right now. I'm trying to lock in a complete price with PP and shipping to the US, then we'll see how much interest we have. :-!


Please remember that we don't all live in the USA. Could you also get a price including worldwide shipping? I need to know what it's going to cost before I commit. Thanks ;-)


----------



## Willith (Aug 6, 2007)

Well, here are the prices with shipping charges:
€75 / buckle
€20 FedEx shipping
€7 registered mail shipping worldwide

The first 2 buckles are already sold (won't mention who bought them ;-)), but if there's enough interest there will be more made. These are each hand made and the prices are fixed since they are very expensive to produce, so not much profit in them for the seller. On a side note, I'm not the seller, just a happy guy who's been looking for bronze buckles for about 3 years now. :-!
So, if anyone is interested please let me know, so I can tell the seller since they don't come here and if there's enough interest a larger order will be made, otherwise they will just get 2 at a time until they are sold out again.


----------



## toshi (Oct 5, 2007)

Willith said:


> Well, here are the prices with shipping charges:
> €75 / buckle
> €20 FedEx shipping
> €7 registered mail shipping worldwide


Rob. Are the buckles being made in Europe? If so, would it not be possible to have it / them sent to me in London directly (I notice there's a Fedex charge + a charge for shipping?). £25GBP for shipping a buckle just seems a bit excessive :-(

I'm assuming the Fedex charge is to get the buckle to the US?

Rich


----------



## Willith (Aug 6, 2007)

The shipping charges are separate, meaning you can have either FedEx or registered mail. FedEx is €20 and mail is €7 per order. They are made in Europe and the supplier is Simona (the strap maker). Please let me know if you have anymore questions. :-!


----------



## toshi (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll take one at 22mm, then. Please PM me when you have enough interest and need the money

Rich
;-)


----------



## Willith (Aug 6, 2007)

I'll let you know when she gets more. I'm just a conduit putting the info on the forum, all payments and everything else will go to her. :-!



toshi said:


> I'll take one at 22mm, then. Please PM me when you have enough interest and need the money
> 
> Rich
> ;-)


----------



## Willith (Aug 6, 2007)

Just an update....
The first run of 2 buckles are sold out. I'm talking with my source to see if she will make some more buckles. Right now she will only make as many as we want to buy. So, if anyone is interested in getting a buckle please let me know. What I would like to do is just place 1 order for us in the USA and have them sent out from within the US, it will save a lot on shipping. Only let me know if you are going to buy a buckle as she doesn't want any extra stock. I guess there's not much profit in having these made, so she doesn't want to order any extra.
So, let me know if you want a buckle, I know both me and Amer are getting another one each, so that makes 2 for the USA. I'll give it until the end of the month and whatever we have then I'll let her know. ;-)


----------



## pjene (Jan 27, 2010)

I am in the US and interested in 2 buckles. Thanks for organizing!


----------



## Willith (Aug 6, 2007)

Ok, so that's 4 in the US. Any others? :think: 
If you are international please let me know if you want some too, so we can order them all at the same time. She will only make as many as I tell her we want, no extras. :-(


----------



## Willith (Aug 6, 2007)

Anyone else interested? :think: I'll give it until Monday and then I'll close out the list.


----------



## Willith (Aug 6, 2007)

Ok, it looks like 5 buckles for the US. I'll let you guys know when they will ship. :-!


----------

